# Stock Tire Sizes for 1970 GTO



## scott's6.0 (Aug 25, 2013)

What's up guys? I'm looking to get new tires for my goat since the ones on it are 13 years old :eek2:. It's currently running 215/70R15's on the front and 275/60R15's on the rear. It has the 15" rally II wheels. I know these aren't stock sizes, but I would just like a reference as to what stock sizes were. Does anyone know what the conversion of the older system would be in terms of 2xx/xxR15? 

I like the way the rears look, but I'm thinking about going a little wider on the fronts, maybe 225 or 235 and dropping down the sidewall ratio to 60-65. However, I want to be sure there won't be any rubbing by going wider. The car is 100% stock as far as suspension goes. 

Finally, can anyone recommend a good set of summer performance tires? It currently has BFGoodrich Radial T/A's. These tires have been great, but just wondering if anyone has input on better performing tires? I see a lot of GTO's with Goodyear Eagle 1's?? Not completely sure of the model. 

Thanks for any and all input guys!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The stock tires on a 1970 GTO were G78-14 which is the same size as 205/75 R15. What are your front and rear wheel width's?


----------



## scott's6.0 (Aug 25, 2013)

05GTO said:


> The stock tires on a 1970 GTO were G78-14 which is the same size as 205/75 R15. What are your front and rear wheel width's?


To be completely honest, I'm not sure. Is there a way to check with the tires on?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a code chart for Pontiac wheels, the wheel code may be located next the valve stem if you have a set of original Pontiac wheels. The width of your tires are determined by the width of your wheels.

Pontiac Wheel Applications


----------



## scott's6.0 (Aug 25, 2013)

05GTO said:


> Here is a code chart for Pontiac wheels, the wheel code may be located next the valve stem if you have a set of original Pontiac wheels. The width of your tires are determined by the width of your wheels.
> 
> Pontiac Wheel Applications


The rear wheels have the code "HM" so according to your link that would be a 15x7. I can't seem to find any codes on the front wheels. I do see random numbers around the valve stems, not sure what they indicate though.


----------

